# Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison



## nrgextreme (24. Feb. 2009)

Hallo an alle Teichfreunde,

ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen und zugleich mein/unsere Probleme/Vorhaben 
schildern.

Wir haben vor 5 Jahren diesen Teich mit unserem Haus übernommen,
also mitgekauft.
Bis dato hatten wir keinen Teich, aber Aquarien, Grundverständniss
"Fische und Lebensraum" ist also vorhanden .

 

 


Der Teich von der Form und Größe gefällt uns erstmal so und
sollte auch so bleiben. (Ca. 7,5 qm³ Wasser).

Der Teich hat 2 Tiefe Zonen, eine davon ca. 1,8 Meter (links),
sowie mehre flache Pflanzzonen wie 
Ihr auf dem folgenden Bild sehen könnt:

 


Genau diese Pflanzzonen sind uns anscheinend zum Problem geworden,
womit ich dann auch direkt zum ersten Problem komme, der __ Reiher 

Fischbesatztechnisch leben in dem Teich mehrere __ Shubunkin (schreibt man das so ?) und ein Koi sowie mehrere Goldfische, die dem Reiher
anscheinend köstlich schmecken.

Daher sah unser Teich in der letzten Saison leider so aus :

 

Die erste Frage daher also, was würdet ihr also Sinnvolle 
Abwehr gegen den Reiher einsetzen ?
Von dem Netz natürlich abgesehen das sollte 
selbstverständlich verschwinden.

Ich habe da schon von Reiherschreck's gehört à la
1. Reiheratrappe (haben wir schon Probiert, nützt nichts)
2. Weidezaun rund um den Teich
3. Bewegungsmelder mit Wassersprenkler

Welche der letzten beiden Varianten haltet ihr am Sinnvollsten ?

Dann komme ich zum zweiten Punkt!

Und zwar gab es zu Anfang noch keine Filterung des Teiches
(der ehemalige Besitzer hatte sich da wohl keine Gedanken gemacht)

Daher haben wir damals mit so einem "Baumarktpumpenset" angefangen.

Eine Kreiselpumpe, Filter und UVC-Klärer.

Im nachhinein ist man dann immer schlauer ich weiß...Pumpe zu schwach bzw. ständig verstopft Filter ruck zuck voll.

Wir haben dann vor 2 Jahren nochmal nachgerüstet und 2 weitere
Kreiselpumpen (à 3200 Liter die Stunde) einen großen Filter und 2; 11 Watt UVC's besorgt,
diese haben dann einen großen Filter mit "Schmutzwasser" versorgt.

Das ganze lief dann auch erstmal so ganz gut! Wasser klar etc.

Leider hielt die Freude nicht so lange an, den gegen Mitte Sommer
haben die Faden und Schwebealgen dann leicht zugenommen.
Daher waren die Pumpen unten am Bodengrund leider ständig verstopft.

Ebenso der Filter, durch die Fadenalgen war der Schwamm im nu zuzugesetzt 
und das Wasser lief ungereinigt am Rand es Filterschwammes runter.

Für die neue Saison haben wir uns dann über den Winter etwas umgesehen,
bevor wir jedoch einen erneuten Fehlkauf tätigen wollte ich lieber 
nochmal bei euch nachören.

Wir liebäugeln zur Zeit mit dem Oase BioTec 12 Screenmatic,
dieser scheint uns auf Grund der Faden und Schwebealgen 
bzw. des vorhandenen Algenabscheiders am geeignetesten.

Anhang anzeigen 39034

Anhang anzeigen 39035

Anhang anzeigen 39036

Meine Frage hierzu, was haltet ihr von dem Filter und 
welche Pumpe würdet ihr mir empfehlen die genug Wasser 
pro Stunde fördert und nicht gerade so "Algenempfindlich" ist 
wie unsere alte Pumpe.
(Um das Flügelrad der alten Pumpe haben sich ständig die Algen verwickelt)


Da auch auf der Oberfläche manchmal viele algen Schweben wäre 
doch ein Oberflächeskimmer sinnvoll oder ?

Wäre es Sinnvoller eine Pumpe außerhalb des Teiches einzusetzen 
diese dann mit dem Bodenablauf und dem Oberflächensimmer zu verbinden.

ODER

Oder wie Oase es vorschlägt eine Pumpe auf den Bodengrund zu setzen
und an den zweiten Eingang dann den Skimmer
und das ganze dann an den Filter.

Wobei ich jedoch bei diesem System die Befürchtung habe das ich die Pumpe
ständig zum Reinigen wieder rausholen muss.

Es muss auch nicht zwangsläufig eine Oase Pumpe sein,
wenn Ihr mir natürlich aus Erfahrung eine andere gute Pumpe 
empfehlen könnt die sich auch bei mehr Algen nicht 
so schnell festfährt dann bitte !

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei allen bedanken die schonmal
bis hier hin durchgehalten haben  

Es wäre nett wenn Ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Christine (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Hallo Micha,

:Willkommen2 bei uns - hier bist Du erst einmal richtig.

Bevor die Fachfragen beantwortet werden, in Deinem eigenen Interesse mehrere Bitten:

1. Passe bitte Deine Profildaten den tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten an. Es könnte sonst zu Verwirrungen kommen und Du erhältst Antworten, die gar nicht zu Deinem Teich passen. (Beispiel: Profil: 12.000 Liter, Posting: 7500 Liter - das ist ein erheblicher Unterschied! Auch die PLZ ist relevant - nämlich wegen des Wetters, Du kannst sie ja abkürzen auf die ersten beiden Ziffern und Sternchen).

2. Benutze doch zu Fragen, die Du genau einkreisen kannst, erst einmal unsere *Suchfunktion*. Beispielsweise zum Thema Reiherschreck gibt es bereits unendlich viele Abhandlungen, die Deine Fragen beantworten.

3. Versuche, nicht zu viele unterschiedliche Fragen in einem Beitrag unterzubringen, denn das wird schnell unübersichtlich und das eine oder andere Thema geht verloren. (Beispiel __ Reiher und Filter haben wenig miteinander zu tun und sind in getrennten Themen besser aufgehoben).

4. Auch wenn Du Vorkenntnisse aus der Aquaristik besitzt, führe Dir unser *Basiswissen* zu Gemüte, denn Vieles, was für ein Aquarium gilt, hat für den Teich keine Gültigkeit und umgekehrt.

Das soll jetzt keine Belehrung sein (oder doch), sondern Dir nur helfen, die Tipps und Ratschläge zu bekommen, die Du brauchst.

In diesem Sinne viel Spaß bei und mit uns!


----------



## nrgextreme (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Danke für Deine Antwort!,

oh ein Fehler es sind natürlich 7,5 m³

Ich wollte das ganze etwas ausführlich beschreiben 
damit man es auch versteht .

Nichts desto trotz nochmal zusammengefasst meine 
wichtigen Kernpunkte des obigen Textes.

1. Was haltet vom dem Oase BioTec 12 Screenmatic als 
    Filter für den oben genannten Teich ?

2. Welche passende Pumpe (auch gröberen Schmutz)
    (ca. 12.000 l/std) könnten ihr mir empfehlen ?

Danke erstmal !

Gruß Micha


----------



## simon (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Hallo Micha
kurzer erfahrungsbericht meinerseits bei 10 000 liter teich
ich habe am teich nen biotec12 screenmatic+8000eco+skimmer per satelit
läuft super das ding
grobschmutz(blätter,algen,futterreste und fischkaka) bleibt schön drin hängen und ist durch den fangkorb leicht zu entfernen

nur die pumpe nich ganz auf den grund legen,falls mal ein dichtigkeitsproblem auftritt  hast sonst nen wasserfreien fischteich,also lieber etwas erhöht auf nen stein oder sowas legen.kann im fall des falles leben retten.
einzigster nachteil am system ist die etwas häufigeren reinigungsinterwalle
je nach wetter und dreck alle 3-6wochen  wobei es bei dem schwämme ausdrücken wie es der hersteller sagt nicht bleibt
manchmal muss man schon etwas abspülen.
gruss simon


----------



## Torsten. Z (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Hallo Micha,

ich rate dir von einen Oase Filter ab, sie bauen gute Pumpen aber Filter......

Pumpe Oase Aquamax 10.000
Vorfilter Compactsive II oder Bofitec.
Dann Etwas schachten ca. 80cm (Dann muss die Pumpe nicht so hoch fördern und hat somit auch mehr Leistung)Styropor auf den Boden legen und mit Estrich überziehen min. 10cm. Bitte den Schutzablauf am Boden nicht vergessen. 100 KG + Drainagerohr das dass Wasser in den Garten abführt (das ende der Drainage sollte in einen Schacht (400er KG) enden damit man es ggf. mal spülen kann, wenn kein Kanal in der Nähe ist.  Die Seiten Wände (17,5 KS) der Kammer auch mit Styropor (60mm) verkleiden und verputzen. Die Wände so hochmauern das da ein Deckel drauf passt um das ganze zu verschließen (diesen auch Dämmen) so kann dein Filter auch im Winter auf Sparflamme betrieben werden und man sieht die Technik nicht. 
Darein stellst du zwei 500L Regentonnen (die Stabileren). Flansche für die Verrohrung anbringen, Schutzabläufe anbringen am Boden. 10cm über den Boden der Tonne ein Gitter anbringen (Medienauflage)damit das __ Hel-X nicht durch den Alauf enwischt.  Die erste Tonne mit ca. 80L Hel-X befüllen und gut belüften damit das Hel-X in Bewegung ist. Die zweite Tonne mit ca. 250L Hel-X Befüllen und gut.

Dieser Filter wird günstiger und effektiver sein als das Oase Teil. Das Schwämme reinigen entfällt komplett. Die Abbauleistung von Hel-X zu Schwämmen ist gigantisch. Der Spaltfilter nimmt dir den Groben Schmutz aus dem System und lässt sich leicht reinigen.


----------



## nrgextreme (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Was haltet ihr den von der Osaga OSF 11000 als Pumpe ?

Besteht bei dem Vortex laufrad auch die gefahr wie bei den normalen 
Flügelrädern das sich Algen so schnell darum wickeln und 
sich dieses dann festsetzt ?

@ Torsten: Was spricht den so gegen die Oase Filter ?
Würde die gerne Umbauaktionen am Garten so klein wie möglich lassen,
daher kommt betonieren etc. nicht in Frage.

Ist der Filter an sich schlecht oder stört dich nur das Preis/Leistungs-
Verhältniss ?

Gruß Micha


----------



## Torsten. Z (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Was will man von einen Filter mit Schwämmen erwarten? Das System Schwämme ist veraltet und wird hier für viel Geld an Unwissende, gut Gläubige verkauft.


----------



## Moeppy (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*



			
				Torsten. Z schrieb:
			
		

> Das System Schwämme ist veraltet und wird hier für viel Geld an Unwissende, gut Gläubige verkauft.


Und was veraltet ist, ist dann schlecht?
Komische Logik..


Ich habe unter anderem den Biotec18 jetzt seit 5 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Funktioniert super und ist einfach zu reinigen.

Grüße,
Uli


----------



## rako0803 (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Hallo, 
ich hab auch nen Biotec 18, kristallklares Wasser, Wasserwerte i.O.,  keine Probleme. Verstehe nicht so recht, was daran veraltet sein soll. 

Und an den Oasepumpen geht qualtitätsmäßig kein Weg vorbei....

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Redlisch (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Hol dir den Biotec 18 ruhig, ich habe den 36SM und er läuft super, ist leicht (wenn auch sehr selten) zu reinigen (das war einer der Kaufgründe).

Die SM holt den ganzen Grobkram gut raus, allerdings an der "Siebabscharbung" muss man sich was einfallen lassen, die ist nicht ganz so super geworden.











Eventuell sollte man auch die Spundwand nochmal mit Silikon nachdichten.

Axel


----------



## Annett (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Hallo.

Ich hatte jahrelang einen Bi*tec 18 mit Scr**nex am Teich stehen.
Das Siebteil ist sehr arbeitsaufwändig, wenn man auch kleinere Teilchen davon abhalten möchte, die Schwämme zu verdrecken.
Das feine Sieb mußten wir teilweise 2x täglich vom Schmutz befreien und wöchentlich mit dem Schlauch reinigen, sodass wir später auf ein groberes wechselten (zu selten am Teich).
Leider verschmutzten dann die Schwämme um so schneller. 

Ich denke, wer 2 linke Hände hat oder eben kein Problem damit, öfters mal den Filter durchzuspülen, der ist mit einem ordentlichen Fertigfilter noch gut bedient.... oftmals besser wie gar kein Filter. 
Allerdings meine ich damit nicht die Minifiltertönnchen ausm Baumarkt. 

Die Empfehlungen für die passende Teich-Literzahl des gewünschten Fertigfilter lieber nochmal hier nachfragen. Meist verspricht der Hersteller mehr, als er wirklich halten kann. Leider! Einen 10m³ Teich inkl. ordentlichem Besatz mit einem Filter in der Größe eines Wassereimers wirklich richtig filtern zu wollen, kann auf Dauer nur nach hinten los gehen. 
Wöchentliches/tägliches Putzen, bedingt durch zu geringen Durchfluß, ist dann zum Teil die Folge, sodass sich die gewünschte biologische Stabilität (Bakterien) kaum einstellen kann. 
Oder es kommt nur noch dreckiges Wasser aus dem Filter. :crazy

Alles schon hier gelesen.....


----------



## Redlisch (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich hatte jahrelang einen Bi*tec 18 mit Scr**nex ..



Den PIEEEP gibt es doch gar nicht mehr mit PIEEEP, oder ?

Axel


----------



## Annett (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Vermutlich. PIEEEEP?  

Aber "jahrelang" bedeutet eben - in der Vergangenheit erworben und immer noch am Laufen. Allerdings ab 2009 nicht mehr von uns betreut. 

Zum Scr**nmatic kann ich nix sagen. Es geht nur drum: Manche Hersteller stellen Filter(chen) auf den Markt, die noch nicht bis zu Ende gedacht/entwickelt sind. 
Das muss man halt beim Kauf wissen/bedenken.

Geht uns übrigens mit Landmaschinen teilweise nicht viel besser. Nur dass da ein paar hundert Euronen nicht reichen, um was daheim stehen zu haben. 
Könnte noch weiter ausholen, gehört aber nicht hier her.


----------



## Torsten. Z (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*



Moeppy schrieb:


> Und was veraltet ist, ist dann schlecht?
> Komische Logik..
> 
> 
> ...



Nein nur nicht mehr Zeitgemäß und von den Kosten für das Teil mal ganz zu Schweigen. Einfach zu reinigen... na dann.

Ein gut angelegter mit __ Hel-X befüllter Filter reinigt sich fast von alleine, dazu kommt die zig mal höhere Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien. Welches eine höhere und schnellere abbau rate an Nährstoffen, Giftstoffen mit sich bringt.

Ich möchte hier niemanden zu nahe treten aber für mich ist ein Filter mit Schwämmen eher eine Arbeitsbeschaffung(s) Maßnahme, als ein guter Biologischer Filter. Je nach Fischbesatz und Verschmutzungsgrad des Wassers wird so ein Filter so häufig gereinigt das sich eine Biologie nur recht gering ansiedeln kann. Wenn sie es geschafft hat, wird der Filter schon wieder gereinigt.

Dies ist bei Hel-X, K1 nicht der Fall diese Medien reinigen sich sozusagen im bewegten Zustand selbst, man muss hier nur den Ablas öffnen und den Schmutz entfernen. Bei ruhenden Medien rührt man das ganze mal gut durch und lässt den Schmutz dann ab, die Biologie bleibt aber voll erhalten und der Filter ist sofort wieder voll Einsatz bereit.


----------



## Redlisch (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*



Torsten. Z schrieb:


> Nein nur nicht mehr Zeitgemäß und von den Kosten für das Teil mal ganz zu Schweigen. Einfach zu reinigen... na dann.
> 
> Dies ist bei __ Hel-X, K1 nicht der Fall diese Medien reinigen sich sozusagen im bewegten Zustand selbst, man muss hier nur den Ablas öffnen und den Schmutz entfernen.


 Mehr habe ich auch nicht gemacht, nur alle paar Wochen den Schlammablass gezogen. Die Schwämme habe ich nur ende des Jahres bei der Ausserbetriebnahme sauber gemacht, sonst war das nicht nötig bei mir ...

Axel


----------



## Moeppy (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*



> Nein nur nicht mehr Zeitgemäß


Wie schon gesagt, verstehe ich die Logik nicht..

Mein Auto ist nun 9 Jahre alt. Mittelerweile gibt es 2 Nachfolemodelle mit bestimmt anderer, neuerer Technik.
Mein Wagen fährt aber super. Wieso sollte ich mir da einen neuen kaufen?

Ebenso höre ich gerne und viel Musik.
Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber am liebsten höre ich die total veralteten LP's
und fast noch lieber mit dem alten Revox Tonband... 

Aber auch egal.

Zum Filter..


> Ich möchte hier niemanden zu nahe treten aber für mich ist ein Filter mit Schwämmen eher eine Arbeitsbeschaffung(s) Maßnahme, als ein guter Biologischer Filter.


Und das weißt du woher?
Bzw. wie kommst du zu solchen Erkenntnissen?

Ich benutze ihn wie gesagt 5 Jahre, habe immer kristallklares Wasser mit top Wasserwerten.
Sogar alle Fische überleben den Winter (trotz ausgeschlatetem Filter).




> Wenn sie es geschafft hat, wird der Filter schon wieder gereinigt.


So ein Blödsinn.
Sorry, aber mittlerweile befürchte ich, dass du wirklich nicht weißt wovon du hier redest...

Der Filter wird genau 1x im Jahr gereinigt..
Und zwar dann wenn er im Winter abgebaut wird.

Und zu teuer ist er für ein sehr gut funktionierendes System ebenfalls nicht.


Mir nun aber auch egal..
Denn ich bin jetzt hier raus.
Keine Lust mehr mich ständig rechtfertigen zu müssen.
Ich weiß ja, dass der Filter gut ist.


----------



## Torsten. Z (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

@Moeppy
Du hast recht, ich habe keine Ahnung und in Biologie hatte ich eine 6. 

Werde gleich zum Händler unseres Vertrauens fahren und unseren bestellten Audi gegen das Model aus 2000 eintauschen und ihn sagen das ich gerne 1000 Euro mehr für das Alte Model zahlen möchte 

*Mit der Bitte um Account Löschung!*


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

@Torsten

Nur weil jemand nicht deiner Meinung ist willst du hinschmeißen ? 

Ich bin eigentlich auch O***e Fan, bei den Pumpen sowieso. Aber auch die Filter leisten gute Arbeit, natürlich nicht mehr Zeitgemäß aber sie erfüllen ihren Zweck. Und wenn jemand damit zufrieden ist, warum sollte man ihn überzeugen das es bessere Filtermöglichkeiten gibt


----------



## Christine (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

nun kommt mal bitte wieder runter. Ihr habt unterschiedliche Erfahrungen und Meinungen und die darf hier jeder sagen.

@Torsten: Uli wollte nur klarstellen, dass sich Deine Thesen nicht mit seiner Erfahrung decken und er deshalb davon ausgeht, dass Du den genannten Filter nicht genug kennst.

@all: Wenn hier jeder, der mal auf Gegenwehr stößt, gleich den Account löschen lässt, können wir das Forum bald schließen.

Versucht doch bitte nach dem Motto "leben und leben lassen" über die Sache weiter sachlich und argumentierend zu diskutieren ohne persönlich zu werden. Danke.


----------



## Torsten. Z (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Ich wollte keinen Überzeugen und ich habe auch nirgendwo geschrieben das die die einen solchen Filter haben ihn abbauen und wegschmeißen sollen!
Hier fragt ein User nach einen Filter *Neu *. Es wird ihn zu einen total veralteten System geraten welches auch noch zu Horrenden Preisen zu erwerben ist Anstatt ihn darauf aufmerksam zu machen das wir uns in Jahr 2009 befinden und es Techniken gibt die weitaus günstiger und besser in ihrer Leistung sind.

Und dann noch von Usern die anscheinend von Biologie und Filtertechnik soviel Ahnung haben wie ich vom Bergbau gesagt zu bekommen das ich keine Ahnung habe  Wenn ich nun nur einen Filter kenne und nicht weiß zu was ein richtig angelegter Filter zu leisten in Stande ist, genau dann sollte man sich nicht zu Wort melden und sich ganz nach hinten im Bus setzen.

Ich habe Fertig.



> @Torsten: Uli wollte nur klarstellen, dass sich Deine Thesen nicht mit seiner Erfahrung decken und er deshalb davon ausgeht, dass Du den genannten Filter nicht genug kennst.



Ich kenne diesen Filter so wie andere seiner Bauart sehr wohl. Ansonsten hätte ich meinen Mund gehalten. An einer IH oder einen Goldfischteich eventuell an einen Teich mit sehr wenig Besatz O.K, wenn ich ihn habe ja. Aber neu Kaufen? Und das auch noch empfehlen? Lächerlich.


----------



## Annett (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Hallo Torsten.

Ich hatte im ersten Beitrag auf Seite 2 bereits meine Empfehlungen und Einwände bezüglich Fertigfilter geschildert, die sich mit Deinen eigentlich decken. Auch der Bi*tec wurde in den letzten Jahren bezüglich Vorabscheidung verändert/verbessert. Wenn Du alte Beiträge von mir raussuchst, wirst Du lesen, dass ich kein wirklicher Freund von unserem bin.... aber man kann sich damit arrangieren, wenn er denn halbwegs zur Teichgröße passt.

Jeder Teich ist anders. Wenn die Teiche moderat mit Fischen besetzt sind, warum sollte dann kein Bi*tec funktionieren? Grobschmutzabscheidung ist dank Scr**nm*tic beim 12er vorhanden. Axel sagt, die funktioniert, also glaube ich ihm das!

Allerdings wird ein 5er oder 10er eben bei 20.000 Litern und 20 Koi ganz sicher nicht dauerhaft richtig funktionieren. Darum geht es mir und vermutlich auch Dir. Und das hat hier keiner empfohlen, denn das steht im Eingangspost:


> Fischbesatztechnisch leben in dem Teich mehrere __ Shubunkin (schreibt man das so ?) und ein Koi sowie mehrere Goldfische, die dem __ Reiher
> anscheinend köstlich schmecken.


Und im Profil stehen 7,5m³!
Sooo unpassend ist der 12er also gar nicht. 


Was sollen denn die machen, die zwei Linke Hände oder keine Werkstatt samt Ausrüstung zur Verfügung haben? Einen Freund betteln? 
Das geht halt auch nicht immer.... Und manche scheuen zusätzlich die unbekannten Kosten, denn wirklich fertig sind die wenigsten Selbstbaufilter.  
Die meisten haben doch immer was neues zu tüfteln.


----------



## Torsten. Z (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Hallo Annett,

Was kostet der Biotec 12 1000 Euro, komme ich damit hin?
Einer Regentonne 20Euro oder ein IBC Container 35 Euro, 200L __ Hel-X lass es teuer sein 220 Euro (Abbauleistung von wie vielen Biotec 12?)
Ein CompactsiveII (Spaltvorfilter mit einen richtigen Sieb, nicht so ein Plastik zeug) wenn man es teuer kauft 249 Euro. 2 Flansche für die Rohre 40 Euro.

Das kann jeder zusamen setzen ohne Probleme, da ist nicht viel Technisches Geschick erforderlich. Und kostet die hälfte, mit den was er sie es gespart hat essen gehen oder sonst was machen.... Pumpe kaufen.

Wie geschrieben wenn man so ein Teil hat o.k dann kann man es damit machen, aber es kaufen. Und es dann auch noch vorschlagentoll

Für mich ist das Thema hier jetzt auch beendet, es bringt einfach nix.


----------



## Redlisch (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*



Torsten. Z schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Thema hier jetzt auch beendet, es bringt einfach nix.



Wo ist denn eigentlich dein Problem ?

Micha fragte nach dem Biotec ... 


> Wir liebäugeln zur Zeit mit dem Oase BioTec 12 Screenmatic,



und er wollte möglichst wenig umbauen (keine Regentonnekolonne oder IBC`s)


> Würde die gerne Umbauaktionen am Garten so klein wie möglich lassen, daher kommt betonieren etc. nicht in Frage.



und da ist nunmal ein kompakter Filter gefragt.

Nur weil einige User positve Erfahrungen hier äussern, welches nicht deiner Meinung entspricht muss man doch nicht gleich so reagieren ...

Vielleicht liegt es auch ein einem gesunden Verhältniss von Wasser zu Fischbesatzt das es bei einigen Klappt und bei andern nicht ?

Axel


----------



## Annett (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Hi,

möchte nur noch kurz die Frage zum Preis beantworten, weil es mich selbst interessierte:
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/tg/detail/offer-listing/-/B000MEYYTC/new
http://www.gartentotal.de/product_info.php?products_id=1239&ref=239
599Euronen für den Filter - derzeit.

Leider ist es bei vielen Selbstbauer nicht mit dem Filterbaumaterial getan. 
Ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie Kreis-Bohrer, Kleber, vielleicht noch Dichtungen, kommen schon noch dazu. 
Und schwubs, ist man beim Gleichen oder gar höheren Preis.

Klar, man hat was vermutlich besser funktionierendes. Aber wie gesagt, die Zeit und das Geschick dafür muss man erstmal haben.
Und das für eine eher mittlere Teichgröße? 

Ich hoffe, wir haben mit dieser Diskussion den Themenersteller nicht total verwirrt oder auch vergrault. Wäre doch schade.....

@Axel 
Womit wird diese Sr**nm*tic eigentlich angetrieben? Motor? Wasserdurchfluß? 
Ich hab mir das noch nie live ansehen können.


----------



## Redlisch (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*



Annett schrieb:


> @Axel
> Womit wird diese Sr**nm*tic eigentlich angetrieben? Motor? Wasserdurchfluß?
> Ich hab mir das noch nie live ansehen können.



Hallo Annett, es ist ein Servomotor der alle 30 Minuten automatisch anläuft,
erst eine Zeit vorwärts, dann wieder etwas zurück, das ganze 3 mal.
So wird das Zeug aus dem Wasserfluss genommen und trocknet etwas bevor es dann über erst eine Kunstoffklinge vom Band abgehoben wird und 3 cm. später nochmal mit einer Bürste.
Darum sollte der Wasserstrahl auch im ersten drittel des Bandes auftreffen.

Bei der Kunstoffklinge sehe ich Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten, eventuell mit einer Gummilippe.

Axel


----------



## jochen (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Hallo,

bei mir läuft der Biotec 10.1 mit vorgeschalteten Compactsive II seit Jahren zur vollsten Zufriedenheit,
Besatz und Volumen sollten natürlich stimmen.

Das Preisleistungsverhältnis lässt natürlich mehr als zu wünschen übrig, aber von der Funktion her, wie schon geschrieben für meine Zwecke und Vorgegebenheiten ideal.
Der biologische Filter wurde zum Beispiel in der Saison 2008 nicht gereinigt, der Vorfilter natürlich des öfteren.

Filtertonnen, IBC und solche Sachen kamen für mich nicht in Frage, wer meine topografischen Vorausetzungen kennt...,
weiß was ich damit meine.


----------



## Moeppy (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*



			
				Torsten. Z schrieb:
			
		

> Werde gleich zum Händler unseres Vertrauens fahren und unseren bestellten Audi gegen das Model aus 2000 eintauschen und ihn sagen das ich gerne 1000 Euro mehr für das Alte Model zahlen möchte


au ma..
Jetzt wird's aber wirklich albern. 
Verdammt Kindergarten, das Ganze..



			
				Torsten. Z schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne diesen Filter so wie andere seiner Bauart sehr wohl. Ansonsten hätte ich meinen Mund gehalten.





> Je nach Fischbesatz und Verschmutzungsgrad des Wassers wird so ein Filter so häufig gereinigt das sich eine Biologie nur recht gering ansiedeln kann.


Anscheinend kennst du den Filter wohl doch nicht so genau...
Sonst wüßtest du ja, dass er nur 1x im Jahr gereinigt werden muss. 






			
				Torsten. Z schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nun nur einen Filter kenne und nicht weiß zu was ein richtig angelegter Filter zu leisten in Stande ist, genau dann sollte man sich nicht zu Wort melden


Witzig..
Hättest du richtig gelesen, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass ich neben dem Biotec noch einen 4-Kammer VA-Filter besitze.
Und du wirst es nicht glauben, aber schätze mal mit welchem Medium die 4. Kammer bestückt ist.
Richtig...mit Helix. Und das jetzt ebenfalls seit 5 Jahren.
In der 3. Kammer sind Japanmatten, aber die sind ja auch veraltet...  



			
				Torsten. Z schrieb:
			
		

> ...genau dann sollte man sich nicht zu Wort melden und sich ganz nach hinten im Bus setzen.


Nur weiß ich wovon ich hier rede..


----------



## Moeppy (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Ich werde mich jetzt erstmal aus dem Forum zurückziehen und mich 
lieber wieder im Reallife um meinen Teich kümmerm.
Es gibt wirklich wichtigeres im Leben, als hier ständig anzuecken 
und sich andauernd rechfertigen zu müssen.
So langsam wird's lächerlich...






Mein sorry geht an den Threadersteller.
Ich wollte eigentlich nur Informieren.


----------



## nrgextreme (1. März 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Hallo zusammen,

da habe ich hier wohl eine ganz schöne 
Diskussion gestartet  , 
dass war jedenfalls nicht meine Absicht.´

DANKE für die vielen SINNVOLLEN Antworten  

In meinen Augen scheint der Oase filter auch 
eine gute Wahl zu sein,
wir haben jedenfalls keinen hohen Fischbesatz
und der Teich ist gut bepflanzt.
Soll also heißen das der Teich durchaus selbst
biologisch stabil läuft. (Meine Meinung).

Der Filter hat ja 2 Eingänge, ich 
scheue jedoch die Anschaffung eines UVC-Klärers
von Oase auf Grund des Preises und weil ich selber 
noch über 2 klärer von je 11 Watt verfüge.

Die UVC's haben jedoch nur einen anschluss von 1" 
meint Ihr bei 2en würde trotz der Verengung auf 1" noch genug 
Wasser in den Filter fließen ?

In Verbindung mit 2x 7000 l Pumpe ?

Meine zweite Frage wäre:

Hat den jemand Erfahrung mit der oben genannten
Pumpe ?


Gruß Micha


----------



## Redlisch (1. März 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Hi Micha,

der 2. Anschluss ist laut Oase nicht für eine 2. Pumpe gedacht, sondern nur zum Anschluss der Oase UVC`s. Beide Pumpen würden ja sonst in den selben "Sammler" fördern und sich gegenseitig beeinflussen.

Wobei wenn man 2 die gleichen Pumpen verwendet (gleiche Literzahl fördert) es eigentlich funktionieren sollte, eventl. fördern sie wegen grösseren Gegendruck etwas weniger. Wenn man Rückschlagventile einbaut könnte man ja sogar bei kalten Wetter eine abschalten.

Axel


----------



## nrgextreme (1. März 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Das denke ich auch das 2 Pumpen mit der Selben Stärke
trotz beeinflussung mehr bringen sollen als eine.

Was aus der Anleitung nicht genau hervorgeht ist ob 
der Filter für den 2.ten Eingang noch eine Schlauchtülle hat.

Weiß das zufällig jemand der diesen Filter besitzt ?

Hat jemand eine Info zu den Oase nachbau Pumpen ?


Gruß Micha


----------



## simon (1. März 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

servus micha
also er hat 2 tüllen
gruss simon


----------



## Redlisch (1. März 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*



nrgextreme schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch das 2 Pumpen mit der Selben Stärke
> trotz beeinflussung mehr bringen sollen als eine.
> 
> Was aus der Anleitung nicht genau hervorgeht ist ob
> ...



Beide Anschlüsse sind Baugleich, da gibt es kein Unterschied.

Das mit der 2. Pumpe war mal ne Frage im Oase-Forum ...

Axel


----------



## nrgextreme (11. März 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Hallo zusammen,

möchte euch natürlich den aktuellen Fortschritt an unserem Teich
nicht vorenthalten.

Filteranlagentechnisch haben wir uns für folgende Konfiguration entschieden:

- Oase Biotec Screenmatic 12

 

 

- Oase Aquamax Eco 16000

 

 

- Oase Aquaskim 40

 

Den Skimmer habe ich zur besseren Standsicherheit noch mit Beton ausgegossen:

 

Einige fragen sich jetzt verständlicherweise warum ich solche Detailbilder
gepostet habe, ich finde es jedoch sinnvoll für eventuelle Interessenten 
an den Produkten solche Bilder online zu stellen, da man diese meist so nicht vom Hersteller bekommt.

Und NEIN ich bekomme kein Geld von Oase 

Um den Filter die vorhandene Sauerstoffpumpe und die UVC's unterzubringen
haben wir uns entschieden einen Kasten zu bauen, der dann übers Frühjahr 
im Gebüsch einwächst und somit noch nicht mehr so auffällt.

Dazu habe ich erst einmal ein Fundament gegossen:

 

Auf dem Fundament soll dann der folgende Pumpenkasten 
zwischen den Büschen platz finden.

 

Provisorisch mal drauf gestellt und die erforderlichen 
Auschnitte für den Filter gesägt, sieht das ganze dann so aus.

 

 

Front und Deckel sind natürlich abnehmbar.

Kostentechnisch sieht es zur zeit folgendermaßen aus:

Filterkasten incl. Fundament              ca. 160 €


- Oase Biotec Screenmatic 12            ca. 540 €


- Oase Aquamax Eco 16000               ca. 430 €


- Oase Aquaskim 40                           ca. 55 €


- Schläuche und Anschlussmaterial        ca. 140 €


Also so um die 1300 €

Werde euch natürlich weiterhin auf dem laufenden halten!


Gruß Michael


----------



## Redlisch (11. März 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Hiho Michael,
kleine Anmerkung: die Pumpe hätte vielleicht ne Nummer kleiner sein sollen, oder muss wohl gedrosselt werden. Nebenbei, guter Preis für die Pumpe.

Oase gibt für den 12èr max. Durchfluss von 12000l/h an, gehen wir da lieber von 10000 l/h aus.

Kommt natürlich auch darauf an wie groß der Höhenunterschied zw. Teichoberfläche und Filtereingang+Gegendruck ist.

Axel


----------



## nrgextreme (11. März 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Hallo Axel,

genau deine Befürchtung hatte ich auch....allerdings wird die Leitung von der 
Pumpe über ein T-Stück auf 2 UVC's verteilt und von dort wieder in die 2 Filtereingänge.

Ich vermute das durch die UVC's und die ganzen Winkel viel an Druck verloren geht.
Der Höhenunterschied beträgt ca. 2 Meter.

Da wir die 16000er für so einen tollen Preis bekommen haben 
hat dies natürlich auch dazu beigetragen die Große zu nehmen.

Weil Drosseln kann man ja später immer noch...."Tunen" leider nicht  


Gruß Michael


----------



## Redlisch (11. März 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*



nrgextreme schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> 
> Der Höhenunterschied beträgt ca. 2 Meter.
> Gruß Michael



Ich denke da hat sich das drosseln erledigt, schon mal auf die Leistungskuve geschaut was bei 2m noch ankommt ? 

Zusammen mit den UVC`s und den Bögen sollte das der Filter locker packen.

Axel

PS: Y-Stücke wären vom Wiederstand besser als T-Stücke !


----------



## nrgextreme (11. März 2009)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Ja habe ich  ,bei 1,5 Meter sind es ca. 12000l/Std.

Bei angenommenen 1,5-2,0 Meter und den ganzen Winkeln
denke ich das vielleicht noch 9000 Liter die Stunde ankommen sollten.

Das sollte doch reichen oder ?

Ich denke mir lieber etwas mehr kaufen als sich nachher zu ärgern  


Gruß Michael


----------



## nrgextreme (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Hallo zusammen,

nach mittlerweile 2 Jahren erfolgreichem Betrieb mit der Oase
Kombi muss ich dennoch eine kleine Modifikation vornehmen.

Da wir aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht dazu gekommen sind
den Teich in diesen Frühjahr ausgiebig zu reinigen haben wir
im Moment extremste Probleme mit dem Filter.

Sprich die Filterkörper müssen ca. alle 2 Tage gereinigt werden.

Daher meine Frage:
Gibt es für den Biotec Screenmatic noch einen weiteren sinnvollen
Vorfilter ?

Gruß Micha


----------



## Newbie (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Hallo Micha,

mich würden die Problem, die Du jetzt mit dem Filter hast, genauer intersssieren.
Was genau muß jetzt oft gereinigt werden?

Eine weitere Vorabscheidung wird sicherlich schwierig, da der 12er ja "angepumpt" werden will.

Gruß, Dirk.


----------



## Redlisch (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jede menge Fragen zur neuen Saison*

Hi Micha,


nrgextreme schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach mittlerweile 2 Jahren erfolgreichem Betrieb mit der Oase
> Kombi muss ich dennoch eine kleine Modifikation vornehmen.
> ...



schon mal dran gedacht neue Schwämme zu kaufen ?

Meine waren nach 2-3 Jahren fertig, man bekommt sie nicht mehr richtig sauben.

Axel


----------

